# Aussie lizard rolls over to avoid sex



## News Bot (Apr 29, 2009)

*Published:* 29-Apr-09 03:34 PM
*Source:* ABC News

One Australian female lizard relies on a most unusual method of keeping amorous males off her back.

*Read More...*


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW what an interesting read....


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 30, 2009)

What a great story. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 30, 2009)

the picture given is a setup. you can see his fingers and camera shadow. 

this isnt to say its not possible they actually do this behavior. 

personally, why don't they just run away, or hide. rather then leaving themselves 100% vulnerable to predators and risk a hard round of heavy breathing.


----------



## News Bot (May 1, 2009)

*Lizard Rolls Over to Avoid Sex*

*Published:* 30-Apr-09 06:30 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Anna Salleh, ABC Science Online

Some female lizards rely on testosterone for a unique way of keeping amorous males off their backs.

*Read More...*


----------

